# What Bit for Mortising?



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Whats the best bit for making mortises with a plunge router?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

See bottom of page.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Joe

For deep mortises probably something like this staggered mortise cutter. That's the one I use. It plunges more easily than a conventional 2-flute with bottom cut and feeds faster (better chip clearance, less likely to overheat, too) although the surface finish isn't as good (but then, who's going to ever see that in a finished item?). That's a Trend item (in UK/Europe), but Amana sell them as well in the USA

For extra deep mortises I start with those, then switch to deep pocket cutters which can give me up to 70mm (2-3/4in) depth of cut - although that requires a guide bushing and rigis template

Regards

Phil


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Normally, I will use an up-cut spiral bit. With my home made setup, I can get a depth of a little over 1" using a Bosh router.


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

I prefer the up cut spiral. Good clean cut and it clears waste as it cuts.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Would a 2 flute straight bit work? I want to make 1/2 inch wide inch deep mortises in 2 inch square poplar legs using a jig i made from the router lady book. If a spiral up cut bit is better though would I be OK with a MCLS HSS bit, or should I just go for the 100 percent fragile carbide for my fist time routing mortises?


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

yes, you can use that bit.....however, be sure to do down in small increments to allow for waste removal.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, Spiral up cut bits make very clean cuts and evacuate chips better than other styles of bits. I suggest you buy the solid carbide version because you will use this bit all the time.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

I see. I have a new one inch CL straight bit I was going to use. I am now looking for a carbide up cut spiral bit. What cutting length should I purchase for making 1 inch deep mortises 1/2 wide? Should I get one a little longer than 1 inch?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

MLCS #7468. Remember for best results to remove no more than 1/4" per pass.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

I decided to go with a 3/8 inch mortise and tenon for my 7/8 inch rails. I ordered the freud up-cut spiral as in that size it was surprisingly a little less than the MLCS. Until that comes I'll try making them with my straight bet slowly as suggested. 

Thanks for your help. I just finished my mortise jig today so I'll be ready to cut.


----------

